# Crappie day



## AllOutdoors (Apr 1, 2016)

Finally got a few hours to fish today. Lots off little ones but I did manage a few that made it to the fillet knife.


----------



## Texas Prowler (Apr 2, 2016)

Nice catch!

Sent from the dust in front of you!


----------



## Fire1386 (Apr 2, 2016)

That will make a nice meal for you.....


----------



## TNtroller (Apr 3, 2016)

Looks like a good mess, which lake were you at ?


----------



## AllOutdoors (Apr 6, 2016)

TNtroller said:


> Looks like a good mess, which lake were you at ?


KY lake. South of Cuba Landing.


----------



## antiochba (Apr 27, 2016)

Very Nice. I'm dreaming of getting out on the water here in MN


----------



## samuel joff (Apr 28, 2016)

Though the fish are little but looks excellent. Great job done so far. lol


----------



## AllOutdoors (May 16, 2016)

samuel joff said:


> Though the fish are little but looks excellent. Great job done so far. lol


Lol
Next time I will only set the hook on the big ones. 2 were 14" and the others 11-13".


----------



## AllOutdoors (May 17, 2016)

samuel joff said:


> Though the fish are little but looks excellent. Great job done so far. lol


Next time I will post for you when I'm getting a bite. That way you can let me know if they are big enough to set the hook. They were all legal and fileted just fine. They ate good too.


----------



## Fire1386 (May 19, 2016)

lol I would take those "little ones" any day AllOutdoors.....


----------



## Jim (May 21, 2016)

Awesome! I can smell the frying oil from here! :beer:


----------

